# Dog boarding



## Tomsisi (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a 10 month old parsons Russell who is veryuch part of our family. We went away last week and left him with family and it was a disaster. We are going away in August and i need to find a professional carer for him. I don't want him in kennels. I would prefer a professional that keeps them in their home. Does anyone know of such business. I live in Bromley kent


----------

